
Uber Board to Discuss Travis Kalanick’s Possible Leave of Absence - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-board-to-discuss-ceo-travis-kalanicks-possible-leave-of-absence-1497172226
======
winteriscoming
Dupe. The other one here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14530797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14530797)
has some comments already

------
noway421
For those who wants to read the article you can redirect to full content
through fb:
[https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.c...](https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fuber-
board-to-discuss-ceo-travis-kalanicks-possible-leave-of-
absence-1497172226&h=ATOjBQf_Bo7irqlJBbKdJLizh9PMpUmUYUKOghOwMLMPmTe0FUKgh6k8u1UOW4SiTa0KO1_OtxJbpGyM4ogJUem-1fQostRtIv0j58k&_rdr)

------
Joe-Z
Article is not readable?

